# Boston, MA - Rookie DM Looking for Subjects (err...players) for weekend one-shot



## msd (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey all.

I am a rookie DM, as in really green, as in complete newbie.  

I am looking for victims (did I say victims?  I meant players  ) that would be willing to play a one-shot adventure some Saturday or Sunday morning or afternoon.  I don't specifically have a time set up as I am waiting for a mutually acceptable time, but I would like to run the game at Danger Planet Games in Waltham.  They have open gaming space, which is convenient.

So...if you are interested, please let me know!

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## SularusMithas (Aug 27, 2005)

*Interested in Gaming! *

Hi there.
I'm definitely interested in playing, especially since I live about 10 minutes from Danger Planet Games, so it would be completely convenient 
I haven't played for a little while so I'll need to shake off the rust a little, but I have a lot of experience and once I get going should be fine.
Anyways, feel free to write back and let me know what you think.
Thanks!

-Aaron


----------



## msd (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool.  Check out this thread I started on the DP boards:

http://www.dangerplanetgames.com/nuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=7885

I will let you know as a few more people commit and we are able to set up a time.  Anyone else interested?  C'mon...it'll be fun!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 27, 2005)

I could play on a Saturday night, so long as it is carefully planned. I leave work in Stow, MA at 4pm and would travel straight to DP.


----------



## msd (Aug 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I could play on a Saturday night, so long as it is carefully planned. I leave work in Stow, MA at 4pm and would travel straight to DP.




I don't think there would be a problem with that...DP's site indicates that it is open to 11 pm on Sat. night, which is more than late enough I think...


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool. I'll subscribe to this thread. Let me know what the plans are and what you want to run.


----------



## msd (Aug 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Cool. I'll subscribe to this thread. Let me know what the plans are and what you want to run.




Done deal!

In terms of what I was going to run, again this was intended as a one (perhaps 2 session max) adventure.

Possible thoughts include:

The Wizard's Amulet by Necromancer
A lower level adventure by Goodman Games
The Burning Plague by WoTC

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> ...The Burning Plague by WoTC...




I keep hearing great things about this one, so I would love to play in it. You would pregenerate characters, right?


----------



## msd (Aug 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I keep hearing great things about this one, so I would love to play in it. You would pregenerate characters, right?




I could certainly do that if that is what everyone wanted.  In fact, though I hadn't really thought about it, it is probably a really good idea.

Thanks!


----------

